# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Τεχνητή φωλιά για χελιδόνια

## johnrider

Περυσι τετοια εποχη ειχε πεσει μια φωλια με μικρα χελιδονακια. Πηραμε ενα κουτακι του cafe και τα βαλαμε στο σημειο που ηταν η φωλια. Τα μικρα μεγαλωσαν και εφυγαν και το κουτακι ομως παρεμεινε στον τοιχο. Φετος που γυρισανε πισω φτιαξανε φωλια μεσα στο κουτακι. :Happy0062:

----------


## Cristina

Μπράβο, Γιάννη! Λατρεμένα μου πουλάκια!!! Το βλέπω το αρσενικό το πρωί μπροστά μου στα καλώδια ( της ΔΕΗ :winky:  που τα λέει!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ μου αρέσουν τα χελιδονάκια!!! Καλή τύχη να έχουν τα μικράκια!

----------


## Soulaki

Πολύ καλη κίνηση, να ξέρεις τωρα κάθε χρόνο θα σου έρχονται......αν δεν χαλάσει η φωλιά.Τυχερε.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Χελιδονάκια " εκτροφής" χα χα.

----------

